# KA24E - Finding top dead center



## homeguard (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to find TDC on a KA24E? Cam position?


My truck is a 97 4x4 if that helps.

KA24E - Finding top dead center


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The piston will be at the top of it's travel, the 0 degree crank mark and the alignment mark on the timing cover will be lined up with each other and the cams will be in a position so that the intake and exhaust valve of cylinder #1 are closed. If you were 180 degrees out, the #4 cylinder valves would both be closed.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Here ya' go...(taken from the timing chain write up on this site...thanks, rbo1577186)

Number 1 TDC
Now set #1 piston on Top Dead Center on the compression stroke. Number 1 piston is always the one closest to the crankshaft pulley. Start by removing the spark plugs (this will make the motor easier to turn over). On the crank pulley there are 6 tick marks representing -5 , 0, 5, 10, 15, and 20 respectively. Notice a small pin on the front of the block just above the crank pulley. It will be slightly on the passenger side. Get your 27 mm socket out and turn the crank pulley clockwise until the 0 tick mark on the pulley is aligned with the pin. Get a flashlight and look down the #1 spark plug hole, you should see the top of the piston."


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Assuming the crank pulley hasn't slipped at all.


----------



## Martinmojarro (Mar 2, 2020)

Grug said:


> Here ya' go...(taken from the timing chain write up on this site...thanks, rbo1577186)
> 
> Number 1 TDC
> Now set #1 piston on Top Dead Center on the compression stroke. Number 1 piston is always the one closest to the crankshaft pulley. Start by removing the spark plugs (this will make the motor easier to turn over). On the crank pulley there are 6 tick marks representing -5 , 0, 5, 10, 15, and 20 respectively. Notice a small pin on the front of the block just above the crank pulley. It will be slightly on the passenger side. Get your 27 mm socket out and turn the crank pulley clockwise until the 0 tick mark on the pulley is aligned with the pin. Get a flashlight and look down the #1 spark plug hole, you should see the top of the piston."


I already did the above but the piston is not all the way up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Martinmojarro said:


> I already did the above but the piston is not all the way up


Rotate the crank one more time and see if the piston is up; you may be 180 degrees out. If not, make sure the harmonic balancer hasn't broken and slipped or possibly the chain has jumped? Also, if you are at TDC #1, you can pull the valve cover and look at the cam lobes/valves and both valves should be closed.


----------

